# Catfish id?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hi can you tell me what catfish this is? i researched and couldnt find it.
thanks


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know? is it spotted catfish?


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Its a synodontis catfish


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks man i really appreciate it


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> thanks man i really appreciate it


That is just the family of catfish it is in. Check out planetcatfish by family name not common names.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> That is just the family of catfish it is in. Check out planetcatfish by family name not common names.


oo kk thanks man


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*spotted catfish*

i believe it is a Synodontis Multipunctatus Spotted Catfish. i actually just dropped one off at Aquatic Kindgom last weekend.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ok thanks i wanted to buy this catfish but the seller wanted to much for him


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*catfish*

have you actually read up on the fish?? google it. They are from the same lakes as africian cichlids are from. what they do is eat the cichlid eggs, and replace the cichlid egg with there own. The cichlid mouth brooder ends up holding the catfish and cichlid eggs in its mouth. The tricky part is that the cichlids take about 2 weeks to hatch but the catfish hatch in about 3 days. Then the catfish fry eat the cichlid eggs while they are still in the cichlid's mouth! pretty crazy. that's why i took it in, i like my cichlid fry more!! lol

and i think a 3 inch one goes for about 40 bucks. i am not sure what the guy was going to charge you...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yes i acctually saw a documentry on youtube about this is a african lake.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

i'll have to check out that video then.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ill look for it on youtube and post it.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is the documentry enjoy!


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*video*

sweet. i'll give it a look! thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there's a longer version that also shows that the catfish eventually grow enough spines to avoid teh cichlid mom from scooping them up and they go off to fend for themselves.


not sure if the one you posted about is the same type as the ones in the vid though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The catfish in your picture is DIFFERENT than the fish in the video

^^

Those catfish (in your pic) is EASY to get and cheap


----------

